# Pearling of plants



## Puntius (23 Aug 2017)

Good day everyone. 

Years ago I had a awesome planted tanked high-tech with co2 using external co2 reactor the works.. My plants used to always pearl during the photo period.. 

Currently gone high tech again on my 4 foot tank. Using leds. Co2 being diffused by a normal co2 ceramic diffuser. I know drop checker are only used as guidelines but It does turn a nice lime green to light yellow, but no pearling of plants.. 

The question is, am I doing something wrong for plants not pearling. Im dosing ei 5 times a week. I airate tank after the co2 goes of airpump start at 22h00 and goes of at 12h00. Then my co2 comes on at 12h05. My first light turn comes on at 14h00 and my last two leds at 14h45. No pearling. What is everyone else experiencing regarding pearling yay or nay. 

Please advise. 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 Aug 2017)

Could be due to the amount of light, If I reduce the light but keep the co2 levels the same in my tank pearling drops off.


----------



## Puntius (23 Aug 2017)

I also thought that could be the only difference had more intense lights in my old tank... 4 x 80w t5 tubes and 2 x 54w tubes... But I heard from Clive a while ago that you don't need 500 watts for plants to grow etc. Anyone else's thoughts on this... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (23 Aug 2017)

Hi all,





Puntius said:


> The question is, am I doing something wrong for plants not pearling.


Do you have more flow than you used to? If you have a lot of flow you won't see the pearling as easily.

Can you turn the filter off for five minutes, during the light period? If you can it will give you a better idea.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (23 Aug 2017)

Are you happy with the overall plant health? This is what really matters imho.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (23 Aug 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Do you have more flow than you used to? If you have a lot of flow you won't see the pearling as easily.
> 
> Can you turn the filter off for five minutes, during the light period? If you can it will give you a better idea.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Hello Darrel, 

Got 1 x 2000 lph wave maker, 1 x 800lph internal filter with spraybar pointing slightly up for little surface movement and then 1 x 1400lph sunsun canister. Will try it for a while. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (23 Aug 2017)

Sarpijk said:


> Are you happy with the overall plant health? This is what really matters imho.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Yes it is really all the matters only had the co2 running for a week and half. But yes definitely happy so far.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (24 Aug 2017)

Any other inputs people, knowledge is power

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (24 Aug 2017)

Anyone out there 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (24 Aug 2017)

Pearling is over rated in some ways as its just another soda like effect, yet good to see in other ways as it shows photosynthesis is taking place. I up the lights on mine and it pearled like mad, algea like it too melted a few holes in plants carpet really picked up fast, now have it so it is only just pearling from the deepest part of the tank carpet occasionally not counting after WC OFC. Some parts dont pearl but have good flow like Darrels says, yet in a bit of a deadish spot which gets good light one Anubis happy pearls every day.

Also I have and Independent line which I have sent to come on for one minute every 9 minutes ATM and I do get a flood of bubbles of some of trident in the tank, notice it more since I recently fitted a reactor to the inline atomiser so tank bubble free CO2 wise.


----------

